# Any one doing any Ice fishing?



## andydodgegeek (Jan 1, 2012)

Having any luck? I am a Northern pike fisherman and went out this morning for a couple of hours, It was a miserably windy day out but I forgot about that once I started to catch fish. I caught 3 fish a 27, a 29, and a 37". Not too bad. The 37 is about 11pounds. Pulled my small permanent house out last weekend with the atv about 9" of ice. There was no snow and it was really slippery. When I got out today my house had blown about 300 yards from where I put it. I might try again tommorrow.


----------



## bobt (Jan 1, 2012)

Impossible here in the thumb of Michigan. No ice! No snow either. Lake Huron is really rough today with all the wind. We ice fish in the harbor, usually get some nice perch, but not yet.

Bob


----------



## crowbuster (Jan 1, 2012)

No ice all year. Tired of mud season.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jan 2, 2012)

crowbuster said:


> No ice all year. Tired of mud season.



+1

I feel your pain. 

Take Care


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 2, 2012)

I second the sick of this D am mud season. You would need a boat to catch any fish here. Then you would need a heated place for the motor so the impeller didn't freeze up over night. cold enought today to make some ice but back in the 40F range by Thursday the forecasters are saying.

 Al


----------



## Huskytree (Jan 2, 2012)

*No Ice here yet*

Like to but we haven't had a cold spell long enough to freeze a puddle!


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice fish andydodgegeek.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sbhooper (Jan 5, 2012)

I went ice fishing twice and then the warm weather hit. I have no fear of wearing out my auger this year! It really ruined a planned muskrat trapping trip also.


----------



## Big_Al (Jan 5, 2012)

Our thermometer said 51 yesterday, crazy winter for sure. 30 degrees above normal and we're short a few feet of that white stuff.


----------



## fishingrip (Jan 8, 2012)

I do but this year is killing me Jan7 2012 50 degrees NOT GOOD .


----------



## Erock (Feb 2, 2012)

27 inch eye

View attachment 221278


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice walleye. It seems the action on northern fishing has slowed down some. I did ok got a few good fresh fish frys but not a real steller year. I might take my house off soon and just spend the rest of the season cutting wood. It is easy getting around the woods without snow, but now we got mud:msp_mad:! Whatcha gunna do?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 2, 2012)

Been out cutting while the cutting is good. I'm far enough ahead now to consider heading for the shack this weekend. (But I'll likely keep cutting - I'm still playing catch up from being butt deep in snow all last winter) Last Saturday my buddy's 9 year old daughter caught a 31" northern. 17" of ice on the lake our shack is on. How'd that happen?


----------



## Erock (Feb 2, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Nice walleye. It seems the action on northern fishing has slowed down some. I did ok got a few good fresh fish frys but not a real steller year. I might take my house off soon and just spend the rest of the season cutting wood. It is easy getting around the woods without snow, but now we got mud:msp_mad:! Whatcha gunna do?



Thanks,
I got that around christmas near kimball if you know where that town is. Actually was crappie fishing at the time but saw him on the graph and new he would be big. I've been doing lots of fishing on the river in Crookston. we pick up a few eyes and sauger here and there but they're not really aggressive. Mark them all the time, just getting them to bite is another thing.


----------



## bigcat (Feb 7, 2012)

No ice on cape cod and I doubt we will get any this season,heck we only had one snow fall and it was gone in two days.
I'm not complaining getting a lot of my spring clean up done,but my grandson is not to happy he loves fishing the hard water.


----------



## thenorth (Feb 7, 2012)

my kids went out ice fishing last weekend..
they had no luck, they did not bring any ice home....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 7, 2012)

I pulled my fish house off the lake last weekend. Fishing slowed down and with it being so nice out and no snow I have been in the woods cutting on the weekends. I think I have more fun cutting than I do fishing. What is wrong with me?


----------



## fishingrip (Feb 7, 2012)

something is wrong but at least your not couped up on a stage like me


----------

